# Distress/Howler



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a nice mesquite distress/howler. This has an easy to blow YDD2 toneboard and is sealed in and out.









Just $24 to your door.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Simply elegant! Those YDD-2 toneboards are very easy to run. Somebody better grab this call.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Dave !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This call is sold....Thanks for looking.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Turned out beautifully Don !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go Don !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Gone in a flash! Nice call Don!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks..I got others LOL


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Good looking call Don! I like the mesquite!


----------

